# Revelation Fishing Reels?



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

This reel company is based out of Whitewater, TX according to what I've read, they make spinning, fly, andoffshorereels. Their website is <SPAN class=url>www.*revelationreels.com* Does anyone know anything about the company or their product? 
























Their pricing is a little lower than Shimano and Penn but not by much. This company caught my attention because they supposedly have NO DEBT, Christian based and Made in the USA.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

PARTS!!!! when it breaks can you get them? probly not


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that, on the site,the paragraphs that describe the reels are in black font with a black background? :looser


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FishingAddict (2/17/2009)*Has anyone else noticed that, on the site,the paragraphs that describe the reels are in black font with a black background? :looser


I saw that. Took me a few minutes to figure it out.


----------

